# Decent brush in Canada



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

What decent brushes are available in Canada? If I order Corona from the US the shipping is crazy. As far as corona is concerned what model for trim, walls and for quick drying hard to to spread paint?


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Just saw on line that Home depot in Canada and US has switched to Wooster from Purdy. The Canadian Wooster's are not on the Wooster site though.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Stop into a BM store. should be a few in your area


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Noir is a Canadian brand. I hear they're pretty decent if you get the top line ones.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Noir is a Canadian brand. I hear they're pretty decent if you get the top line ones.



I use those and am happy with them, but they are called NOUR, I also like the Pintar Chinex Legend. Pintar is a Canadian company.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I have been using Nour Signature series but the last ones I bought seemed to be of less quality. It is a line that is not even listed on their site.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

just ordered a couple Proform Picasso's off Amazon Canada.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Just found a pack of 12 Corona Cortez 2 inch for $150 US on Ebay


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> I have been using Nour Signature series but the last ones I bought seemed to be of less quality. It is a line that is not even listed on their site.


i guess that would make them descent brushes?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> Just found a pack of 12 Corona Cortez 2 inch for $150 US on Ebay


Be dang careful ordering brushes off of e-bay! lots of them are defective brushes that people are trying to pawn off on rubes as non-defective.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I've hearx good things about Zachary brushes from painters online. I think they are csnadian. You can find their information on Instagram, I haven't looked into their website, and I haven't tried the brushes out.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

After trying every single brand of brush available around here, I've resigned myself to driving 80Km to the closest Dulux store couple of times a year to buy a bunch of their store brand brushes. They're actually really good and if you can catch their sales they go for half price.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

nour brushes aint that great compared to wooster. decent brush thats surprisingly durable


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Tried out my Picasso's today on some trim. Cut in nicely. Especially along top of baseboard.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

2 words “ Corona Cortez “. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Can't find Corona's in Canada


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> Can't find Corona's in Canada



Dulux used to sell them. Back when they were ICI Paints. Out in Vancouver. But that was years ago. I don't remember seeing them there last time I went here in Ontario.


Amazon.ca has them as well. They aren't exactly cheap though. Roughly $30 per brush. Don't want to forget that one wrapped up in the van at the end of the day.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

bluegrassdan said:


> Can't find Corona's in Canada




I’m in Calgary Alberta. And there is at least 3 paint stores here that carry them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Any online places in Canada to order them besides amazon. A 2 1/2 in
ch Cortez is over $40 all in on amazon.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

$40 that’s way too much. I’m paying $19. Benjamin Moore stores might be able to order you some. SW is purdy only. Cloverdale is Wooster only. Dulux is also Wooster. Try small private paint stores also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

just picked up some Wooster chinex at home depot Canada. Seem pretty good on the first day.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> i guess that would make them descent brushes?


Lololololololol...yup. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> just picked up some Wooster chinex at home depot Canada. Seem pretty good on the first day.


Yes!! The FTP is my favorite every day money maker. Love it. Just a good, solid, daily grinder that holds its shape well, releases paint easily cuts tight lines and is just right in the firmness dept.
Wooster makes the Benjamin Moore brushes, but the handles are different and I dont like the bm style. Personally, I hate sash brushes. 3" block all day long. Hope you like it as much as I've discovered I do. I never knew what I was missing to I ditched those stupid purdys!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Noir is a Canadian brand. I hear they're pretty decent if you get the top line ones.



Yup, they do all kinds of brushes and their good ones are the best I've ever used!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Yup, they do all kinds of brushes and their good ones are the best I've ever used!



Where do you get them in our area? Only decent brushes I can find within 100 miles is from Dulux.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Used my new Wooster pro chinex with some Ben moore ecospec today which I hadn't used in a long time. Man that stuff drags. Had to switch to Wooster Alpha.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Where do you get them in our area? Only decent brushes I can find within 100 miles is from Dulux.



Home Hardware has them. My preferred brushes by Nour are the Tradition (Firm) and the Heritage. Bonus, many Nour products are made right here in Canada but they also opened a plant in Vietnam.
https://www.nour.com/nour-story/


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

nour makes a great rental brush but i wouldnt bring it near a high end home


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Nour has a brush called Signature which was a great brush but it isn't even shown on there site and has changed for the worse lately.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

I get Wooster alpha's at a local BM for 13$ because he likes me. They are much better than anything in SW. However the Nour Nature's Pallet red handle is great for getting into corners and very sharp lines. It just doesn't hold much paint.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

BrushPro said:


> I get Wooster alpha's at a local BM for 13$ because he likes me. They are much better than anything in SW. However the Nour Nature's Pallet red handle is great for getting into corners and very sharp lines. It just doesn't hold much paint.



I highly disagree about the wooster Alpha being better than anything in sw. (Purdy Pro Extra 3" Swan, or 3" Pro Extra Glide. those work very well. The Clear Cut Elite 3.5" Angle Oval!! that brush is a badboy, huge , sharp , effective. I love wooster products, but have used at least 10 Alphas and they get for a saved for oil base primer, shellac, crap paint, stain, or cleaning dust off stuff. 

I still have an Alpha I'll give to someone for free. They are blunt and bristle get ridgid after a couple uses.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Why not order your brushes online? Some sites have all the major brands and can be shipped to your door. Why comb (pun intended) the back roads of Canada looking for brushes when they are just a click away, eh?


----------



## robertdaley848 (Dec 31, 2018)

I just bought it on amazon


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Or better yet for you Canadian's, develop the perfect brush and manufacture them yourself.
The rest of the World will beat a path to your door!


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

One site in USA was $46 for 3 Corona's and $44 to ship them to Canada. Some new sources came up on Amazon Canada and I ordered 3 for about $90 Canadian shipped. I can live with that.

Just opened parcels and both sources were Canadian.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Actually it was $108. If they are as good as people say it's worth it.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Corona Cortez is about $28 CAD.

Dulux has a decent brush called 'Ultra' for about $18. Look for the black colour brush. I use a 2.5" angled. It keeps its shape after multiple washings.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Corona Cortez is about $28 CAD.
> 
> Dulux has a decent brush called 'Ultra' for about $18. Look for the black colour brush. I use a 2.5" angled. It keeps its shape after multiple washings.


I agree Mr Smith those are a great bang for your buck.
Does bluegrassdan not own a car or something? I usually just pick up a couple brushes every time I'm at a paint store..Every store usually has atleast 1 decent brush.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Yes I have a car but locally there are no stores that have a decent brush. That is why I am asking around. Gotta have good tools.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Did try my Cortez today. Good brush. Better be cost me $38 all in.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

bluegrassdan said:


> Did try my Cortez today. Good brush. Better be cost me $38 all in.


Oh my that's a lot for a brush! Have you tried looking for E&J brushes? Their Gen X brush is just as good if not a hair better than the Cortez and Excalibur. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Corona Cortez is about $28 CAD.
> 
> Dulux has a decent brush called 'Ultra' for about $18. Look for the black colour brush. I use a 2.5" angled. It keeps its shape after multiple washings.



The Dulux Firm flex chinex/nylon blend brushes are great. I started using them a few years ago, and if I never used another brush I'd be fine with that. We were just in the city for a week and I can't even remember how many of them I bought at almost half price. Regular $18, on for $10. Great deal.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Oh my that's a lot for a brush! Have you tried looking for E&J brushes? Their Gen X brush is just as good if not a hair better than the Cortez and Excalibur.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That is about $28 in US dollars including shipping and sales tax.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bluegrassdan said:


> Yes I have a car but locally there are no stores that have a decent brush. That is why I am asking around. Gotta have good tools.


Ya, I guess with all that snow you get over there it's hard to get anywhere too far!

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I always figured you Canadians just used something like this:


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I tell ya what, I'm pretty impressed with the Corona lineup. My goodness, I don't know what took me so long to come around to Corona!

Why the Excalibur cuts a beautiful line, as does the Vegas brush. I like mine in a 2.5in angle sash style.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Our guys love these..easy for cutting in walls and a breeze to clean and very very affordable IMO . Work the paint suppliers and they will work with you if they think they got your paint business . Many brushes have just priced themselves way out of the contractor market . Primers kill brushes and the last thing I want is a 20 buck brush spread eagled after a one time use . The second pic is one we use a lot for ceilings and trim work. Softer and holds a nice load and again...for an oval it is quite reasonable in bulk . 



http://www.arichard.com/en/catalog/...,-polyester-nylon-bristles,-soft-grip-handle/ 



http://www.arichard.com/en/catalog/...series,-microfilament-polyester,-wood-handle/


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

After using the Corona Cortez for a while they are a little floppy and get a little hairy after cleaning. And I do clean them good.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I always figured you Canadians just used something like this:


I worked with a guy named Neil, he was Irish from the old sod and he always had a hockey stick brush with him. If you asked him why he would say it makes me as tall as a giant and as short as a midget!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the better Nour brushes and they are Canadian made and sold here.
https://www.nour.com/brushes


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that the Corona Cortez brushes have gone down in quality? 

I've been using them for 10 years but the last few I've bought have not had the same durability. I mean as soon as you wash them they become flyaway, as I call them. I had to give one a haircut after just one wash yesterday. That's what the sh*tty brushed do when washed. I'm not going to pay $28 for that brush anymore.

Maybe I'll try that Dulux brush that someone mentioned. I buy their paint all the time. Noir paint brushes aren't bad brushes but don't last that long before the quality goes down. I can take that because they only cost $17. I also like the BM 2.5" sash brushes in the red cardboard container. Those BM brushes were better made when Wooster made them years ago. They held their shape much longer.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I mentioned this earlier. I found the same about the Cortez. They were the first I ever bought so I can't compare to older ones.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone noticed that the Corona Cortez brushes have gone down in quality?
> 
> I've been using them for 10 years but the last few I've bought have not had the same durability. I mean as soon as you wash them they become flyaway, as I call them. I had to give one a haircut after just one wash yesterday. That's what the sh*tty brushed do when washed. I'm not going to pay $28 for that brush anymore.
> 
> Maybe I'll try that Dulux brush that someone mentioned. I buy their paint all the time. Noir paint brushes aren't bad brushes but don't last that long before the quality goes down. I can take that because they only cost $17. I also like the BM 2.5" sash brushes in the red cardboard container. Those BM brushes were better made when Wooster made them years ago. They held their shape much longer.


Who makes the BM brushes now. I am not a big fan of them, do use their Chinex and natural brushes for oils. I really like the white China brushes.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't used a Cortez in a while, switched to the Excalibur a couple of years ago. Then I switched to E&J GenX brushes which I love but my supplier just stopped carrying them so I'm back to the Excalibur. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

